

Show HN: Movies Search API - leoplct

I've developed an API that has better results of search engines such as:<p>- TMDB.org<p>- Rotten Tomatoes<p>- Rovi Corp<p>- Freebase.com<p>- Wikipedia (Film)<p>- Wikiquote (Film)<p>For "better results" I mean that if I try to search a movie in one of these APIs here above, my API it's likely  that succeed where these will fail (eg. little known movies or translated titles)<p>My API provide IDs of external databases such as IMDBID, Rotten Tomatoes, TMDB, Wikipedia, Wikiquotes for movies<p>- Are you interested?
======
sinzone
Hey guys

would love to have your APIs on Mashape (<http://www.mashape.com>) --> I think
our community of developers will love it.

cheers aghi

------
antonwinter
I am interested in a good movie search api. i currently use tmdb.

from the "original search site" i tried spiderman and spider man.

no results.

------
fosk
Can you provide an endpoint for using the API? How can we evaluate a service
if you don't let us try it.

------
zoowar
Nothing. <http://www.nanocrowd.com/>

~~~
leoplct
I've just tried with a Film for testing.

Title: "La Ricerca della Felicità"

Expected: "The pursuit of Happiness"

No results. Nanocrowd.com failed.

~~~
zoowar
[http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/La%20Ricerca%20della%20...](http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/La%20Ricerca%20della%20Felicità)

~~~
leoplct
Ok, but mostly films doesn't be translated literally.

